# Squeek from 1st to 2nd



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive been noticing a small squeek coming from the front left tire when it shifts from 1st to 2nd. I've read threads about a squeek from 2nd to 3rd, but not 1st to 2nd. Im wondering if this is something different.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I was also wondering if i let this problem go, could it ruin my transmission?


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

i have the second to third sqweek


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

If you have the shift squeak and its internal to the transmission, you need to flush your ATF. Use a quality ATF like any of the MerconV's, multivehicle ATFs, or any of the boutique synthetics. 

The AT has a drain plug. 4 drain/refills over several weeks is equivalent to a machine flush, is cheaper, and is easy for the do it yourselfer.

Another source of noise is drivetrain movement. Inspect all mounts and replace as needed. If you don't mind feeling the drivetrain a little more, fill in the mounts with poly or inserts.


----------

